# Passed!!!



## ali (Jan 4, 2008)

I just found out today that I passed my written exam so I am now officially an EMT!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! Good luck in your career!


----------



## futureemt (Jan 5, 2008)

ali said:


> I just found out today that I passed my written exam so I am now officially an EMT!



Congratulations that's Awesome!!!!


----------



## firetender (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the quagmire. You'll find shovels here.


----------



## thowle (Jan 6, 2008)

Quagmire, lol

Congratulations on passing the NREMT (was it the NREMT, or your state?)

SeeYa,
Trav


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 6, 2008)

firetender said:


> Welcome to the quagmire. You'll find shovels here.


 
And plenty of stuff to shovel, too...  

(Congratulations on your cert!!!)


----------



## basic (Jan 7, 2008)

congrats, the hard part for me was getting all the stuff done that no one told me how to get done.  i had to find out on my own.  (finding my county ems office, getting an appt., getting my physical scheduled, ambulance cert., etc.) 

so keep with it


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats XD

Be well and good journey to you


----------

